# Moth House



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The lime hawkmoth's have started emerging and we've got 2 rare red phased ones! The bottom moth is the normal colour.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Gotta love nature's camoflauge.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice Matt!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, there's a lot more to come out!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just fed my bearded dragons some hornworms which are five-spotted hawkmoth (Manduca quinquemaculata)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manduca_quinquemaculata

Same beast, no?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A hawkmoth but a different species.

I can't believe you use hawkmoth caterpillars as reptile food!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> A hawkmoth but a different species.
> 
> I can't believe you use hawkmoth caterpillars as reptile food!!!


I use blaptica dubia roaches for food....the hawkmoth are a snack.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I use blaptica dubia roaches for food....the hawkmoth are a snack.


Well feed more roaches then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Well feed more roaches then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you some kind of moth advocate? You roast every fox in sight, but a bug cannot be fed to a hungry lizard? Cut it out! lol

Actually these horns were a bonus from my breeder. Apparently they aren't all that special because he has tens of thousands in stock ready to ship. I hear they love to slaughter tomato plants too? I might just start eating them!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The bigger ones are delicious grilled.......not. Matt, some of your native species are considered invasives here. Plenty of em. We can ship em back fast as you want em. lol I did enjoy the pictures BTW.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The one's Chris is talking about aren't UK species though Tom!

Chris I don't shoot foxes year round though, I have always given them time to raise they young as with all animals. Insects are beautiful creatures and a valuable part of our echo system!

Bugs!!!! tut tut!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Just ordered some of these!

http://www.lba.uk.com/Tusseh-Silkmoth-A-mylitta_AA9UE.aspx?nh=1


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Just ordered some of these!
> 
> http://www.lba.uk.co...AA9UE.aspx?nh=1


those are cool.......


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_Their Pretty Thanks for sharing--sb_


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

220swift said:


> those are cool.......


Not native and I have no idea if they'll breed but I couldn't help it!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Not native and I have no idea if they'll breed but I couldn't help it!


it will be interesting to see what happens....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The cocoon's are here, bloody big!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Holy crap Matt, Mothra reborn....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

LOL! You can look after that one!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> The cocoon's are here, bloody big!
> 
> View attachment 4690


Are you sure those aren't goat testicles?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mat was there species of moth that went or almost went extinct in the industrial revolution?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow great question! I'll give you the name you tell me what you know ( I know you can look it up!). The Peppered Moth.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I remembered from my school days that something lost its ability to camouflage itself because of the smog created by coal burning factories. I could not remember if it was a moth or butterfly or bird or something else living in the trees.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.truthinscience.org.uk/tis2/index.php/component/content/article/127.html


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Interesting read. Thanks!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your welcome.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Not native and I have no idea if they'll breed but I couldn't help it!


 If they are not native how can you import them, know there are suppose to be controls But controls don't always work!!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Captive bred stock Rick. Anyone can buy them.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

hassell said:


> If they are not native how can you import them, know there are suppose to be controls But controls don't always work!!!!


These Blaptica Dubia roaches that I am breeding are legal everywhere here except for Florida. Apparently their conditions are just right and the state thinks this noninvasive species will change its mind and take over homes... or something.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The great thing about a lot of these non native moths is that a lot can't feed as adults and both the caterpillar and most moths will not survive our climate. Most would struggle to find the caterpillar food plant.


----------

